# I found the cure to depression



## Zdeweilx (May 20, 2020)

Just stop thinking
depression stems from overthinking
stop trying to find a meaning to your life, theres one life is meaningless, you're supposed to have fun and thats all
thanks for coming to my ted talk,


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 20, 2020)

being gl cures depression


----------



## AbandonShip (May 20, 2020)

Legit. Just stop caring theory


----------



## Deleted member 6942 (May 20, 2020)

I don't know to what degree you are serious but this is legit. Practicing meditation and mindfulness leads to less overthinking and less suffering


----------



## maxmendietta (May 20, 2020)

kill yourself


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 20, 2020)

Legit not gonna lie tbh


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 20, 2020)

Just dont think maxx


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 20, 2020)

will brainsmashmaxx until I become retarded to fix my depression thanks OP


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (May 20, 2020)

Loved it


----------



## b___ (May 20, 2020)

Dontgiveafuckmaxxing is legit


----------



## theA_rab (May 20, 2020)

Eat healthy + get enough sleep + practice a physical activity
Optionally : Meditation and mindfulness

These are literally everything you need to cure depression


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 20, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Just stop thinking
> depression stems from overthinking
> stop trying to find a meaning to your life, theres one life is meaningless, you're supposed to have fun and thats all
> thanks for coming to my ted talk,


How to be rich? Just stop beings poor 🤦‍♂️


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 20, 2020)

No, it’s largely emotional, and suppressed emotions and trauma.

you will need to change your thinking, and release those negative emotions.


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No, it’s largely emotional, and suppressed emotions and trauma.
> 
> you will need to change your thinking, and release those negative emotions.


but i can only do that by ascending in looks


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> but i can only do that by ascending in looks


You will never fucking ascend in looks until you change your thinking, and release those negative emotions, otherwise you will fucking rot and age in your own filth.


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> You will never fucking ascend in looks until you change your thinking, and release those negative emotions, otherwise you will fucking rot and age in your own filth.


So tell us how its done


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 21, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> So tell us how its done


he cant because he knows looks = happiness.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> So tell us how its done


Look up how to change your subconscious thinking patterns from negative/self destructive, to positive and conducive and align with your goals and desires.

Look up how to release negative emotions, then replace them with more positive ones for the situation that align with your goals.

“it’s over I’m ugly no Hope I’m a disgusting subhuman I need looks”
Instead say
“It’s Just beginning, I got this, it’s not that bad, it’s okay, I can and will ascend, but either way it doesn’t matter because I love myself”

Look up EFT tapping technique, Hypnosis, Affirmations, Self CBT, Shadow Work

Bioenergetics for helping release tension and emotions from your musculature and nervous system.


The more positive productive thinking, and better you feel, the more likely you’ll actually put in the work to ascend instead of rotting and Suffering.

EFT tapping, and Wim Hof breathing are so simple but help so much, with depression/anxiety/over thinking.


Blackpill3d said:


> he cant because he knows looks = happiness.


Low IQ


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> You will never fucking ascend in looks until you change your thinking





PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Look up how to change your subconscious thinking patterns from negative/self destructive, to positive and conducive and align with your goals and desires.
> 
> Look up how to release negative emotions, then replace them with more positive ones for the situation that align with your goals.
> 
> ...











































Just be positive bro and hold frame. Just for fucking laughs the blue pill soy is surging through your veins.


----------



## Htobrother (May 21, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Legit. Just stop caring theory


If you are really depressed you don’t really care much


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


>


Lol good luck ascending when you can’t get off your ass, fapping all day, broke as hell making zero fucking money, pitying yourself like a bitch.

Your surgeries, roids, and HGH aren’t paying for, scheduling, researching, and injecting themselves you low IQ fuck.

Your IQ and Destiny=


VirtueSignaller said:


> View attachment 418389
> View attachment 418389
> View attachment 418389
> View attachment 418389
> ...


Lol at your pathetic response, that’s not the point, and it goes way beyond that you low IQ eternal virgin.

If it’s so over, legit actually fucking kill yourself already. Lmfaoooooooooo


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Lol good luck ascending when you can’t get off you ass, fapping all day, broke as hell making zero fucking money, pitying yourself like a bitch.
> 
> Your surgeries, roids, and HGH aren’t paying for, scheduling, researching, and injecting themselves you low IQ fuck.
> 
> Your IQ and Destiny=


Yeah you're right. Just do what Meeks says at 11:35 JFL:



"You just gotta take that hard step of doing something."

THE MEEKS SHALL INHERIT THE EARTH!


----------



## StolenDays (May 21, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> kill yourself







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Yeah you're right. Just do what Meeks says at 11:35 JFL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> “The Man who says he can, and the man who says he can not.. Are both correct”



Meeks is right, you are also right.

Give up, over for you. Keep crying please.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Lol at your pathetic response, that’s not the point, and it goes way beyond that you low IQ eternal virgin.
> 
> If it’s so over, legit actually fucking kill yourself already. Lmfaoooooooooo


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> View attachment 418402


This is why you’ll die alone. Lol

Keep barking.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> This is why you’ll die alone. Lol
> 
> Keep barking.


I have already slain many a girl. Why does it matter if an old lady is next to me when I pass?


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 21, 2020)

pussy might cure depression


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> I have already slain many a girl. Why does it matter if an old lady is next to me when I pass?


Sure you have as you cry about Meeks on this site.

“Slain many a girl”
Inkwell detected.

Better yet, you’ll never ascend if you keep thinking and crying like that.
You’ll never be happy.
Looks won’t make a lasting difference, even if you get surgery, once the Hedonic Treadmill and your old ways set back in.

It’s over, end it.


----------



## gymletethnicel (May 21, 2020)

Just be Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Sure you have as you cry about Meeks on this site.
> 
> “Slain many a girl”
> Inkwell detected.
> ...


Ok if you think I'm incel fine. It makes no difference to me what you think but I don't get why you are posting on a 'looksmaxing' forum and saying shit like looks won't make a lasting difference.
I actually agree and that's why I've stopped looksmaxing but seems a bit odd posting it here.


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (May 21, 2020)

just be retard theory


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 21, 2020)

Just stop being depressed


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Ok if you think I'm incel fine. It makes no difference to me what you think but I don't get why you are posting on a 'looksmaxing' forum and saying shit like looks won't make a lasting difference.
> I actually agree and that's why I've stopped looksmaxing but seems a bit odd posting it here.



You can looksmax and still be plenty happy with yourself as is, I still don't think you're getting his point. Also if you're aren't actually looksmaxxing, than what are you doing unironically becoming a postmaxxer?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Ok if you think I'm incel fine. It makes no difference to me what you think but I don't get why you are posting on a 'looksmaxing' forum and saying shit like looks won't make a lasting difference.
> I actually agree and that's why I've stopped looksmaxing but seems a bit odd posting it here.


You’re the one saying “positive thinking” is bullshit, posting Meeks, “what does it matter if old hag beside me when I die”. 

Says a lot about how you feel and think, yet you’re “ascended” and slaying, how that work our for you?

Like okay great for you, just off yourself, best thing you could do for yourself and others.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> You’re the one saying “positive thinking” is bullshit, posting Meeks, “what does it matter if old hag beside me when I die”.
> 
> Says a lot about how you feel and think, yet you’re “ascended” and slaying, how that work our for you?
> 
> Like okay great for you, just off yourself, best thing you could do for yourself and others.


In regards to offing myself...






Maybe if I contracted a terminal illness but otherwise fuck no. 

I think most men need to have hobbies and be driven/shrewd but if you are a male model then face is enough. Of course some male models kill themselves but they are in a minority.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> In regards to offing myself...
> 
> View attachment 418453
> 
> ...


Ok great, but are you a fucking Male Model?

No you’re fucking not.

And you never will be if you don’t put in any work to ascend, and you won’t thinking like that. It all starts in the mind.

Also here’s a few happy Slayers


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Ok great, but are you a fucking Male Model?
> 
> No you’re fucking not.
> 
> ...



Will watch later. I agree somewhat. You need mental clarity to be mentally healthy. But yy most significant slays required little effort though. I was just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 21, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No, it’s largely emotional, and suppressed emotions and trauma.
> 
> you will need to change your thinking, and release those negative emotions.


Release your anger only your hatred can destroy me


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 21, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Will watch later. I agree somewhat. You need mental clarity to be mentally healthy. But yy most significant slays required little effort though. I was just in the right place at the right time.


It has nothing to do with slaying, but life as a whole.

Slaying means nothing and can make you feel worse if your mental isn’t right. You will feel empty and void. Same as porn.


----------



## GarixTheChad (May 21, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Just stop thinking
> depression stems from overthinking
> stop trying to find a meaning to your life, theres one life is meaningless, you're supposed to have fun and thats all
> thanks for coming to my ted talk,


Just be low iq theory


----------

